# Emergency Room visit



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

I just went in to the emergency room last night. My husband said I was unresponsive. I was soooo tired. I laid on the bed and felt like I went to sleep. He said he tried to wake me and I wouldn't. I did feel funny yesterday, mouth felt fumbly and right hand felt numb. I still feel that way today. I told them to please do labs first because we are self pay and I felt it was a thyroid issue. My TSH was 34.67 with a range of .36-5.6. I feel like I'm floating, spacey, and very cold and tired. Has anyone of you been unresponsive/passed out with thyroid trouble?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Did they take your frees at all? I constantly have a TSH in the 20's - 22, 23..etc but have never been unresponsive, unless my wife is yelling at me or something 

I do feel more floaty at certain times than others and have more trouble in the late afternoon, around 2 or 3 but I toggle back and forth all the time between hypo and normal/hyper. If I can catch a nap, Im like totally passed out for 45 minutes but then wake up feeling much better to get me through the day....and then usually cant sleep.

Did they give you anything at the hospital?


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

Docs around here don't seem to want to do T4. He just tested my TSH. I was hyper until the RAI. I do feel worse in the afternoon. He did not give me anything. He said I would just have to wait until levothyroxine started working. I have only been taking it for 7 days. I just became hypo. I stare a lot during the day. My whole body sometimes just seems to go weak. I have had to urinate a lot more often too. My right hand and arm are numb right now. It is such a strange feeling. Thank you for posting a reply.


----------



## anxiousme (Feb 22, 2011)

I feel so sorry for you, not feeling well! :sick0025: What did they say at the hospital? Please let us know what happens we will be thinking of you. That had to be scary. Sending you a hug :hugs: Debbi


----------

